# what temp should she be and how long will paracetamol take to work?



## mumj18

My LO has been a bit peaky today.
Barely any wet nappies.

She's been asleep since about seven and went in to check her nappy and she was absolutely boiling. Managed to take her temp under her arm and it kept going up so was taking ages. It was 38.2 but I eventually had to stop as she was kicking off so may be higher.

How long will it take for it to come down and what should temp be?

I am so clueless about things like this and have no one to ask Xx


----------



## daisydoo

How is she now?
38.2 is a fever and is high but not worryingly high. Olivers 'normal' temp is about 36.9 and we've seen it go as high as 40.4 with tonsilitis. I find Ibuprofen brings a temp down quicker than calpol hun but both work and you can use both together - ideally spaced out BUT I have given both together to get a very high temp down fast. I'd say you should see it come down within about an hour hun and don't forget to strip her down x


----------



## mumj18

Thanks so much for your reply hun.
It took a while to come down but she seems ok this morning.
I'm massively allergic to ibuprofen. The hospital have never seen anthing like my reaction to it so my LOs aren't allowed it until they are in a controlled environment in hospital to try it. We have to stick to calpol which is a pain!!!
Xx


----------



## Maggs

The calpol would normally take 20 to 30 mins to work but you might find sometime if she has a 39 plus temp, staggering the 2 will only work and if you're allergic, I think you're best bet will get to a dr straight away


----------



## mumj18

Thanks maggs. My thread was last night - we kept a close eye on her and stripped her down and she was fine.
She's getting hot again this morning though so I'll need to keep on top of it.
Thanks for your reply Xx


----------



## Dragonfly

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...emperature-actually-help-children-better.html
fever can be a childs friend to. Have a read.


----------



## Ceejay123

Riley's normal temp is 35.8, I've seen him go up to 40.5 though, hope she feels better soon x


----------



## mumj18

Thanks ladies. Will have a read at that article. 

The nappy situation is bothering me.
Her dad says it was wet and dirty this morning when he got her up and the nappy she has on now has been on since eight and it's bone dry. 

She normally always has soaking nappies all the time.


----------



## Maggs

My lo had a bad day of teething a couple of weeks ago and refused nearly all food and drink and had a high fever. He lived on yogurt and fruit pots for a few days and I resorted to spoon feeding him fluids so he had a little something in him.


----------

